

Ask HN: I shipped my first product, now what? - albumedia

Long time reader, first Ask HN. I shipped my first product
www.jamaicanize.com. It may not appeal to most hackers but the site is getting a decent amount of visits/day. I appreciate all your comments :)<p>I've been testing new features but most users ignore them and go directly to the translator page (core feature). For instance, there was a dictionary page but it got less than 10% of the total visits.<p>At what point do I stop tweaking the layout, ad placement and move on to something else?<p>Thanks
======
ffumarola
If you use punctuation, the page shows the encoding.

e.g. Hey%2c ow yuh doing%3f

~~~
albumedia
Thanks, will look into it

------
yen223
Maybe you should fix any XSS vulnerabilities...

------
kefs
how about /translate?url=<http://www.news.ycombinator.com/> ?

~~~
albumedia
Would be fun but not beneficial form a user stand point. Most people just want
to translate a few words, not an entire paragraph or page. Note that it is not
an official language.

~~~
kefs
Google Translate would disagree..

<http://translate.google.com/translate_buttons>

..and the back-end would be trivial to code, even if you re-invent the wheel.

------
michaelpinto
why is there a google ad on that page? did you at least try to pitch a sponsor
like the jamaica tourist board

~~~
albumedia
I did not, but I'll take your advice an try a few Jamaican companies.

